
Tech workers: they're just like us – can't find affordable housing - jedberg
https://www.openlistings.com/blog/can-engineers-afford-homes-near-work-in-sf-la/
======
jedberg
The data is a little flawed, but the point remains. Unless you already did
well before or got in early, you probably can't afford to live near a lot of
the really big tech companies.

(If anyone from Openlistings see this, Netflix is in Los Gatos, not Los
Angeles, where the median home is _way_ more expensive)

